# Marine Watch



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm going to treat myself to a Marine watch and am pretty much resigned to the fact that it'll be Steinhart's model (not that that's a bad thing). There is also Stowa's model which just shades it for me in the looks department but, at almost 3 times the price of the Steinhart, I'm not sure I can really justify the out lay (although I understand the build quality is superb).

If Stowa was to be the upper limit of my budget, and the watch needed to be 42mm or above, am I missing out any other brands???

Steinhart:










Stowa:


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

You can see why Stowa is more expensive.As long as you don't buy the Steinhart and then look at it and wish you'd bought the Stowa,i know i'd have this problem.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice, but I think I`ll stick with my version...

*"Services"** Marine ` Foreign` ( made by Thiel Bros Thuringia Germany)*

*
circa early/mid 1930s*




























B)

Though admitedly it`s probably a little small for your tastes


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Though admitedly it`s probably a little small for your tastes


Not small for my tastes at all Mac, that is gorgeous....just too small for my bloody wrists unfortunately!!

But, if I ever find one in as good nick as yours, I'll be putting a bid in!!


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

That Stowa is a beauty. Are there many around 2nd hand?


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Dave O said:


> That Stowa is a beauty. Are there many around 2nd hand?


Never seen one, but have only ever looked on here and the bay...and don't think I'd buy off the bay!


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Aristo do a marine, also the Uboat, which I rather like the look of.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Try Piston Heads. I've seen a couple on there.

I must say though, judging by the pictures, the Stowa looks head and shoulders above the Steinhart for quality.

It might be three times the price bit it would be worth it IMO.

As an aside, didn't Roy do a similar watch with a grey dial?


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Try this....

I know the seconds are at 9 and not 6....


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

The Steinhart picture, above, is from a seller so as near to 'in the flesh' as possible. The Stowa is from their website so I would imagine heavily photoshopped (the hands don't look real for starters!)

Here's some from Steinhart's site:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

MerlinShepherd said:


> Try this....
> 
> I know the seconds are at 9 and not 6....


Very nice indeed Merlin but surely you're not ready to sell that already...are you?!


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

KrispyDK said:


> MerlinShepherd said:
> 
> 
> > Try this....
> ...


No I'm most certainly not...just thought that it was a good offerring and close enough to the style to allow me to post/boast...


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

It's probably just me then, but I prefer the looks of the Steinhart! Good luck in your quest Krispy.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

KrispyDK said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Though admitedly it`s probably a little small for your tastes
> ...


Would this be big enough?

*Services, `Foreign` (made by UMF GDR)*

*
#83 movement circa late 1950s/early 1970s.*










The case is 49mm excluding winder


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Would this be big enough?
> 
> *[services, `Foreign` (made by UMF GDR)*
> 
> ...


Funny you should mention that....already got one!! It's just slightly bigger than one of my Steinhart's but I think the Railmaster XXL wins!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

KrispyDK said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Would this be big enough?
> ...


You`re obviously a man with good taste


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> I'm going to treat myself to a Marine watch and am pretty much resigned to the fact that it'll be Steinhart's model (not that that's a bad thing). There is also Stowa's model which just shades it for me in the looks department but, at almost 3 times the price of the Steinhart, I'm not sure I can really justify the out lay (although I understand the build quality is superb).
> 
> If Stowa was to be the upper limit of my budget, and the watch needed to be 42mm or above, am I missing out any other brands???
> 
> ...


Have you looked at Archimede's Marine watch? I had similar problem when choosing a flieger. I considered Stowa, Steinhart and Archimede. Stowa was my favourite, but considerably more expensive than the others. Its a personal choice, but I didnt want to regret not getting what I REALY wanted. I went for the Stowa, and have not regretted it.

Cheers

Wolfman


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Nice one Wolfman, there's another one in the mix...


----------



## sheepsteeth (Dec 14, 2009)

what exactly is it that makes the stowa look better quality in those photos? i only ask as i cant tell the difference in quality at all. it may be easier in the flesh of course but both of those photos cant tell you a lot about the quality surely?

i think the seinhart is a fine looking watch. the only reason i could see to really buy the stowa would be if it was the original version of a marine watch. if it is an homage, why not buy the cheaper similarly specced version from steinhart.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

sheepsteeth said:


> what exactly is it that makes the stowa look better quality in those photos? i only ask as i cant tell the difference in quality at all. it may be easier in the flesh of course but both of those photos cant tell you a lot about the quality surely?
> 
> i think the seinhart is a fine looking watch. the only reason i could see to really buy the stowa would be if it was the original version of a marine watch. if it is an homage, why not buy the cheaper similarly specced version from steinhart.


As mentioned above, it is probably down to the differing quality of the photos. The Steinhart just seems a little sharper. Also, it looks to have a better quality strap IMO.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Easy choice for me... they all look the same, except in very tinny details. The Steinhart is by far the cheapest one and should be as good as the the Stowa and the Archimede. So... Steinhart!!


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Good choices Dave. Stowa's lovely special edition with a red 12 would be my choice if I had unlimited pockets.










It's also worth looking at Roland Kemmner's Marine watches










If you fancy it a little bit different then there's Andy Schuhren who's adapted it a little with the hands.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

For my edification,... what makes these "marine" watches? Is there a pedigree with the Arabic numerals and seconds sub-dial at 6?


----------



## aliasmarlow (Dec 23, 2005)

David Spalding said:


> For my edification,... what makes these "marine" watches? Is there a pedigree with the Arabic numerals and seconds sub-dial at 6?


They are only "Marine" from the German perspective, as they're navy used white dialed watches with arabic numerals instead of the black dials used by the infantry & airforce. To the rest of us, this design was almost universal from the 1890's onwards, found on pocket watches, trench watches, GSTP's, ATP's.....as well as marine chronometers/deck watches.... Stowa recently (re)coined it and others have followed....probobly means nothing to those outside WISdom


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

aliasmarlow said:


> They are only "Marine" from the German perspective, as they're navy used white dialed watches with arabic numerals instead of the black dials used by the infantry & airforce. To the rest of us, this design was almost universal from the 1890's onwards, found on pocket watches, trench watches, GSTP's, ATP's.....as well as marine chronometers/deck watches.... Stowa recently (re)coined it and others have followed....probobly means nothing to those outside WISdom


I had a very different idea... I thought they were reminiscent of John Harrison's marine chronometer used to calculate longitudes. I've just checked wikipedia and a few photos and seems I was wrong. Anyway, I've always credited the marine watch to you Brits but I now believe you are right... it's a German thing.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 8, 2009)

The Steinhart would be my last choice of the ones listed. Took me a while to work out why, but ultimately there are two things - the crown is too big (although ironically it is probably more 'period' than the others), and the seconds sub-dial is too fussy. All the others have neat crowns and simple sub-dials that nestle between the 5 and 7 without touching either. With this style of watch that tiny difference is all the difference.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Foxbat said:


> The Steinhart would be my last choice of the ones listed. Took me a while to work out why, but ultimately there are two things - the crown is too big (although ironically it is probably more 'period' than the others), and the seconds sub-dial is too fussy. All the others have neat crowns and simple sub-dials that nestle between the 5 and 7 without touching either. With this style of watch that tiny difference is all the difference.


...but would you pay twice as much for those tinny details?


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Being as it's German, anything by Laco or Aristo? I might be barking up the wrong tree of course as their range seem primarily flieger/pilot..


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

dowsing said:


> Good choices Dave. Stowa's lovely special edition with a red 12 would be my choice if I had unlimited pockets.










- that one is bloody lovely!



aliasmarlow said:


> They are only "Marine" from the German perspective, as they're navy used white dialed watches with arabic numerals instead of the black dials used by the infantry & airforce. To the rest of us, this design was almost universal from the 1890's onwards, found on pocket watches, trench watches, GSTP's, ATP's.....as well as marine chronometers/deck watches.... Stowa recently (re)coined it and others have followed....probobly means nothing to those outside WISdom


I was with Kutusov and thought that these watches were a hat-tip to the marine chronometer/deck watch:










So it was interesting to look into the German Naval connection...came up with these which were both apparently WWII issued (a Siegerin and Wagner Kriegsmarine respectively):

















But then, this Doxa was issued to the German Navy too (according to the seller!!):





Foxbat said:


> The Steinhart would be my last choice of the ones listed. Took me a while to work out why, but ultimately there are two things - the crown is too big (although ironically it is probably more 'period' than the others), and the seconds sub-dial is too fussy. All the others have neat crowns and simple sub-dials that nestle between the 5 and 7 without touching either. With this style of watch that tiny difference is all the difference.


Spot on!! Those were 2 of the main draw backs for me with the Steinhart, along with the '4' figure (I prefer Stowa's font). The only other niggle with the Steinhart is that I think they use the same case for their Marine as they do their Flieger. Suits the Flieger but it is one hefty case and I think the Marine style is better suited to the slightly more delicate Stowa case.



Kutusov said:


> ...but would you pay twice as much for those tinny details?


Â£350 or so for the Steinhart is not an insignificant amount to spend so, as mentioned earlier, do I want to spend that and always wished I had waited and got what I really wanted? Arrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

for me it is the cut digits







, or lack of







, that makes a huge difference cosmetically.

otherwise re quality - it is almost impossible to tell from a picture.

it is worth the effort to visit a few dealers to get hands on for any chance of a real idea of what a model feels like on the wrist ( i WEAR my watches).

and frankly its half the fun, for me at least.

also this has stopped me spending lots of money in the hope of liking a mode, which in the metal was "meh, ok i s'pose!".

my 2p worth - save up; buy the stowa!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

desmondus rotundus said:


> it is worth the effort to visit a few dealers to get hands on for any chance of a real idea of what a model feels like on the wrist ( i WEAR my watches).


But that's impossible to do unless you take a plane to Germany and go knocking at their office doors... Steinhart, Stowa and Archimede are strictly internet sellers, aren't they?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > ...but would you pay twice as much for those tinny details?
> ...


...but a Stowa Marine is â‚¬900!!! :shocking: (and that's the cheaper one!)

Oh come on, man up and stop being that fussy!! You're starting to sound like that guy that can't wear his Okeah because this or that but even so keeps spending money on straps and bracelets and tools and what not!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Oh come on, man up and stop being that fussy!! You're starting to sound like that guy that can't wear his Okeah because this or that but even so keeps spending money on straps and bracelets and tools on it!


There is only one reason I wouldn't wear YOUR Okeah, and that's:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> There is only one reason I wouldn't wear YOUR Okeah, and that's:


  

Well, I may very well set it on fire soon... it's now gutted again, right in front of me. I'm fixing the date, something that never worked and that I never bother to set or use anyway 

(*whisper* Get the Steinhart.... gEt ThE SteinhAAAARRTTTttttt...  )


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

speak of the devil ... ahem...

i know where there is one ...


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

desmondus rotundus said:


> speak of the devil ... ahem...
> 
> i know where there is one ...












Think it's available on the monthly??


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Both watches feature an ETA Unitas 6498 Movement though Stowa claim to have modified theirs. Personally, though I own several Steinharts and am a confirmed fan, I do like the look of the Stowa more do to the crown. On the other hand could I justify the significant extra outlay? Only you can answer this question. Follow your heart.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I might have to start a whip 'round....!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

KrispyDK said:


> I might have to start a whip 'round....!


Or talk to me about an RLT Version :sweatdrop:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Roy said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> > I might have to start a whip 'round....!
> ...












Show me what ya got Roy....!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Roy said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> > I might have to start a whip 'round....!
> ...


oi you! get the early bird sorted than we can talk about a marine!!!

and what about the anniversary?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

desmondus rotundus said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > KrispyDK said:
> ...


Any chance of an Okeah replica that isn't *blue*?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > it is worth the effort to visit a few dealers to get hands on for any chance of a real idea of what a model feels like on the wrist ( i WEAR my watches).
> ...


fair point.

i have had both on me wrist at different times and personally think that steinhart make a great every day watch but there is a step up to stowa.

as ever the law of diminishing returns applies.


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Have you looked at the Sales Corner - there's a Stowa there

Cheers


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 8, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Foxbat said:
> 
> 
> > The Steinhart would be my last choice of the ones listed. Took me a while to work out why, but ultimately there are two things - the crown is too big (although ironically it is probably more 'period' than the others), and the seconds sub-dial is too fussy. All the others have neat crowns and simple sub-dials that nestle between the 5 and 7 without touching either. With this style of watch that tiny difference is all the difference.
> ...


If I had the cash then the Stowa would be my first choice. Having checked around, the 'Dapper' isn't currently available on wossname's ebay shop and the Schuhren doesn't have a price listed on the website, so it would have to be the Archimede by default. Except it wouldn't because it isn't a Stowa and I would know that every time I looked at it.

Shallow, moi?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

There's a big difference between the 3 that KrispyDK pointed out and that I'd missed... The Stowa and the Archimede are both 42mm watches. The Steinhart is a 44mm. Not that it will matter or that will matter in the same way to everybody, but that also explains why the Steinhart doesn't have a simpler dial like the Stowa. It's a bigger watch, so less details would mean a very, very plain face on a 44mm dial.


----------



## sheepsteeth (Dec 14, 2009)

so is the stowa the original version of the marine watch?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

sheepsteeth said:


> so is the stowa the original version of the marine watch?


But do we even know what that means? I'm really asking... and I'm asking because it's the same thing with these companies Pilot watches... I looked at the old photos of the B-Uhrs and from where did the blue hands came from? I think the original didn't have those but still Stowa, Steinhart and Archimede all do them with blue hands (Archimede has a version with black border hands but it's the smaller 42mm version).


----------



## sheepsteeth (Dec 14, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> sheepsteeth said:
> 
> 
> > so is the stowa the original version of the marine watch?
> ...


and for that reason i would get the steinhart, both are homages to the same thing, both of them have the same movement (ish) i cant see where the extra hundreds of pounds go.

this seems (to me at least)like one of those instances where people find the stowa more desireable because it is reassuringly expensive.


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

aroma said:


> Have you looked at the Sales Corner - there's a Stowa there
> 
> Cheers


Bump, in case KrispyDK missed it.

Here's the link:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=71373

I bought this one (click) second-hand and have never regretted it. It's a lovely watch.

-wotsch


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

To add to the confusion, there is of course Laco. Their naval watches come in a range of styles/movements from under 200 Euro.	Happy searching!!

Wolfman


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I have Flieger examples from Stowa, Steinhart and Archimede.

They are all great watches and fine value for money.

However, I affirm that you get what you pay for with Stowa.

Hold a Stowa in one hand, one of the alternatives in the other and the difference in quality is immediately apparent.

One thing to mention is that should you decide to go for a Stowa, you'll have to wait for it to be made for you, whilst the Steinhart/Archimede will be immediately available from the stockroom.

If I had to, I wouldn't shed a tear if I had to sell either the Steinhart or the Archimede but I'd hate to lose my Stowas.

My MO - I love it!










...but dead keen to know what Roy's "Marine" might be like ???


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

The Sewills 'Ark Royal' & 'Carmania' design is based on the traditional marine chronometer style.....


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

dapper said:


> The Sewills 'Ark Royal' & 'Carmania' design is based on the traditional marine chronometer style.....


 :man_in_love: Those are lovely but pretty much impossible to get, aren't they? I mean, who has them isn't selling...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Kutusov said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > The Sewills 'Ark Royal' & 'Carmania' design is based on the traditional marine chronometer style.....
> ...


Yes, the 85 NOS from Eddie are sold out. They occasionally turn up on SC though & there was one on ebay recently that didn't sell.

UN have a nice range of traditionally styled marines....










.....and, of course, there's a Parnis version....










Cheers 

PS And I've just noticed that a black, Arabic, Sewills has appeared on SC here :wink2:


----------



## Tartan (Feb 26, 2011)

the crown on the Steinhart is downright ugly. Stowa for me.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

sheepsteeth said:


> so is the stowa the original version of the marine watch?


According to Wikipedia Stowa

"1939: Production launch of STOWA Marine Beobachtungsuhr ("Observation Watch")."

Whereas from what I gather the "Services" Marine dates to at least the early 1930s


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

dapper said:


> Yes, the 85 NOS from Eddie are sold out. They occasionally turn up on SC though & there was one on ebay recently that didn't sell.
> 
> UN have a nice range of traditionally styled marines....
> 
> ...


I think I haven't posted this one here yet...










Ok, no subdial but it's still nice! It's a huge one though... 45mm and those lugs seem pretty big to me. Fairly cheap too, around â‚¬200 from JL I think and it's a Miyota auto (not a 9000 thought).


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Kutusov said:


> I think I haven't posted this one here yet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beauty. JL's own 'Pilot' brand isn't it?

I've been watching these for a while & occasionally put in a few low bids....


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

dapper said:


> That's a beauty. JL's own 'Pilot' brand isn't it?
> 
> I've been watching these for a while & occasionally put in a few low bids....


It's right up your alley (and mine)! My only complain is that it's a bit too big for this kind of watch. The black version makes more sense has it has arabic numbers and flieger hands, so it's much more of a pilot's watch. Still, it's under â‚¬200, which seems like a very good price... and knowing what we know, it will probably pop up with other sellers for about â‚¬50 less (judging from other JL models...).


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies and tip offs!

This hasn't made my choice any easier!! I could even forgive the roman numerals on some of those examples!!!


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

What about a Kemmner Marine? I got one a couple of weeks ago and the quality and finish is really great.Same spec as the Stowa

Mine was around 370 euro.I'll try and post a couple of pics of mine soon, but here's a pic from the net


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

TikTok said:


> What about a Kemmner Marine? I got one a couple of weeks ago and the quality and finish is really great.Same spec as the Stowa
> 
> Mine was around 370 euro.I'll try and post a couple of pics of mine soon, but here's a pic from the net


Gorgeous! What's the sizes on that and s that the strap it came with?


----------



## UGfan (Dec 30, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> TikTok said:
> 
> 
> > What about a Kemmner Marine? I got one a couple of weeks ago and the quality and finish is really great.Same spec as the Stowa
> ...


I have a similar Kemmner.The case is 42mm diameter,10.5mm deep and extremely well-made.Mine came on an incredibly long Flieger-style strap which I've changed for a vintage leather Toshi.The price was the deciding factor for me-a third of the price of the Stowa for exactly the same spec.


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

TikTok said:


> What about a Kemmner Marine? I got one a couple of weeks ago and the quality and finish is really great.Same spec as the Stowa
> 
> Mine was around 370 euro.I'll try and post a couple of pics of mine soon, but here's a pic from the net


Oh No!

What a stunning watch.

Look out piggy bank; here I come........

More details & info - pleeeeze

Cheers

R


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

TikTok said:


> What about a Kemmner Marine? I got one a couple of weeks ago and the quality and finish is really great.Same spec as the Stowa
> 
> Mine was around 370 euro.I'll try and post a couple of pics of mine soon, but here's a pic from the net


 :man_in_love:

That's lovely, now do you think he'd do one with a red 12?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

dowsing said:


> That's lovely, now do you think he'd do one with a red 12?


Ah, going for the Russian tradition, well done!









I don't know much about Kemmner, just who he is and who he has been involved with but I think he makes really small runs of his watches, doesn't he? That deck watch should be even more difficult to get than the Sewills Alan posted?


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> dowsing said:
> 
> 
> > That's lovely, now do you think he'd do one with a red 12?
> ...


I think that he also sells the parts separately so that you or your watch guy can assemble them.

I've just seen this Longines Marine to add to the list, great design but stupidly large at 47.50 mm, they do some nice power reserve and moonphase one's that look better sized.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Marine enough?










:bag:


----------



## brokenbox (Sep 20, 2010)

Ryan P said:


> TikTok said:
> 
> 
> > What about a Kemmner Marine? I got one a couple of weeks ago and the quality and finish is really great.Same spec as the Stowa
> ...


+1 :man_in_love:


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I've always liked the clean, simple style of Marine watches and often thought about getting one. Maybe after Xmas....

But it won't be the Steinhart (much as I like their diver style watches - I have two..)because of the crown. Every watch I've ever tried with this type of crown (MM, Pam clones, a couple of fliegers)have been uncomfortable, with the crown rubbing into my arm. Whilst I am prepared to accept that the Stowa is the best watch in the bunch the price is a killer for me. I don't like the hands on the Schuhren or the busy dial of the Dapper (what a name, eh?), which leaves just the Archimedes and the Kemmner. I think I prefer the font used on the dial design of the Kemmner to the Archimedes, so that puts the Kemmner in pole position. However I don't know what price the Archimedes is.... can anyone advise?

Rob


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

They have it for Â£475 at Jura Watches


----------



## UGfan (Dec 30, 2010)

And to further add to the confusion,both Meistersinger and Tourby do Marine watches.The latter is 4 times more expensive than the Kemmner Marine.You can check Kemmner's site on German Fleabay.

O.K.Roy,now you've seen the love there is for Marine watches how about putting us out of our misery by giving us some indication about when yours will be available?Pics of prototypes,case size,movements etc?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

UGfan said:


> And to further add to the confusion,both Meistersinger and Tourby do Marine watches.The latter is 4 times more expensive than the Kemmner Marine.


You really want to go down that road?...


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

Barryboy said:


> I've always liked the clean, simple style of Marine watches and often thought about getting one. Maybe after Xmas....
> 
> But it won't be the Steinhart (much as I like their diver style watches - I have two..)because of the crown. Every watch I've ever tried with this type of crown (MM, Pam clones, a couple of fliegers)have been uncomfortable, with the crown rubbing into my arm. Whilst I am prepared to accept that the Stowa is the best watch in the bunch the price is a killer for me. I don't like the hands on the Schuhren or the busy dial of the Dapper (what a name, eh?), which leaves just the Archimedes and the Kemmner. I think I prefer the font used on the dial design of the Kemmner to the Archimedes, so that puts the Kemmner in pole position. However I don't know what price the Archimedes is.... can anyone advise?
> 
> Rob


Have you checked out the Laco Navy?? I've no personal experience of the brand.

Wolfman


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

wolfman said:


> Have you checked out the Laco Navy?? I've no personal experience of the brand.
> 
> Wolfman


The Laco Marine watches are very different from the ones on the other brands. If those Lacos can enter this game, then I must show you one of my favourite Aristo, a model they consider a marine watch:










AFAIK, it's been sold out for ages but can be requested. I have no idea how long you had to wait. There's a seller who still has one but with a polished case so PM me if you're interested.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

A great looking Kemmner......


----------

